# 99144



## golions1986 (Aug 31, 2011)

Can anyone help with the definition of Independent Observer for this code.  Physician not employed by hospital is performing procedure and billing code 99144. The independent trained observer is an empllyee of the hospital OR.  Can 99144 be billed by doc since the hosptial is billing OR?


----------



## MPIELE (Aug 31, 2011)

"independent trained observer" is someone other than the provider performing the procedure.

99144- is used by the physician performing the procedure and moderate sedation. The physician that bills this code must perform the service and document approprately.

As long as your physician performed and documented you can bill. Coding should always match documentation.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 1, 2011)

I would think there is still a professional service being provided by the physician even if the trained observer is thru the hospital.

I have seen in other related threads that defining the qualification requirements of the trained observer is per the state guidelines for moderate sedation.


----------

